# Yandex (YNDX) = Google / Bidu of Russia



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Both Google and Baidu IPO did extremely well... with 1000% growth a few years later.

Yandex is the "Google of Russia"... very reasonable valuation of PE at 30-40.

Anyone thought about this? It's available in two days, May 24 at NASDAQ.
http://www.stockstobuy.org/forum/topics/yndx-ipo-yandex-yndx-google


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

MoreMiles said:


> Both Google and Baidu IPO did extremely well... with 1000% growth a few years later.
> 
> Yandex is the "Google of Russia"... very reasonable valuation of PE at 30-40.
> 
> ...


It's interesting . I'm originally from USSR and Russian is out first language at home, however, I never used Yandex, if I need russian info , I will use regular google.ca (just type cyrilic in search).
On other hand, it's true that Internet in Russia is booming, there is huge potential growth in users, and Russians ,generally are pretty conservative, so I thing it can be a good investment , even for long-term... (I'm wondering if they gonna pay also dividends). I beleive they have higher potencial than Linked.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

If it's successful won't it just get bought by Google or Yahoo like they did to most other search sites?


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> If it's successful won't it just get bought by Google or Yahoo like they did to most other search sites?


Perfect... that is what I am hoping for. IPO run for 50% increase, with a market cap of 2 Billion... then bought out by Google.

For shareholders, it's an instantaneous 30% jump in share price if there is a buy-out.

So maybe this is something that will potentially double in one year. We will see. I will post a follow up in May 2012.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

*Tonight, it has been priced at $25*

If you are interested, here is the CNBC article for it:
http://classic.cnbc.com/id/43144350

Trading starts tomorrow. Hopefully, it would do as good as other search engines like Google and Baidu.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone bought YNDX?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Here Comes Another Bubble (2007)


----------

